# Portfolios



## Nirvano (Dec 7, 2008)

Okay, so I actually just got back a few hours ago from a Thespian conference, and one of the workshops I participated in there was about how to make a portfolio. It was helpful in a lot of ways, but I want to touch up mine a lot, and I was hoping I could get some good feedback from people who know what they're looking for when they go through people's portfolios, what you've seen that's been creative and caught your attention, or if you have a nice one and would like to share some of your own ideas with me. Any advice at all would be appreciated, please and thank you.

~Kylie


----------



## erosing (Dec 7, 2008)

First I want to say there are a lot of portfolio threads to look at, the search function is your friend.

Second, High Quality Pictures of your work. Emphasis on high-quality, and do not print them out on inkjet paper.

I needed to hire a second photographer for a shoot once, and his portfolio was all printed on inkjet paper. He was a decent photographer but given that it was a professional shoot I decided against hiring him because I couldn't see his examples clearly enough. Though it is more important in photography, but not unimportant in theatre.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 12, 2008)

This is a great topic to discuss via P.M. with some of the "old dogs" here in the community. I'm not going to offer anything publicly but being a regular part of the community has it's benefits and there are many who I'm sure would be happy to help. Check your P.M.'s.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Dec 12, 2008)

This is a great book to get to help you out along the way.


----------



## Footer (Dec 12, 2008)

First thing I tell my students with portfolios.... Take pictures of everything. In the digital world, there is no reason not to take picture often. 2nd thing I tell them, if it looks like a scrapbook I don't want to see it. No programs, no tattered run sheets, that type of thing. It should look clean and organized and show what you did and why you did what you did. I could go on for hours... 

I will be doing a week long thing on this next semester, I might post my lecture notes.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 14, 2008)

Footer said:


> No programs...



This is not to say that you should not save a program from EVERY show you work on. I have heard of places asking to see proof that you held the positions you claim to have, and usually they want to see the program. Plus they are nice mementos. So while they may not be great in your portfolio, save them and keep them in good shape.


----------



## Grog12 (Dec 17, 2008)

Honestly...my first piece of advice is to have two portofolios. One online and one hard copy. In this day and age there is no excuse for not having an online prescence.


----------

